
Use Virtualenvs the Easy Way - twebz-gh
https://github.com/twebz-gh/venv-path-shim
======
twebz-gh
I've been using versions of this tool (VPS) with workmates and associates for
awhile. It has proven handy for our workflow, so I wanted to share it.

VPS might be useful to you if you handle multiple projects written in
different versions of Python, and/or with different dependencies.

------
HugoHobling
VPS might not be the best acronym here, as many will confuse it with Virtual
Private Servers.

